# Cold Steel Warrior's Edge Knife Fighting Videos



## Phil Elmore (May 6, 2003)

Reviews of Cold Steel's six-volume _Warrior's Edge_ are now available at The Martialist in our current issue.  In the tapes, Lynn Thompson of Cold Steel advocates his method of "long range knife fighting."


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2003)

There's much to be said for long-range knife fighting! The Sayoc Kali group seems to like close-in howevere (or so it seems to me).


----------



## planbreaker (Jan 22, 2011)

So the reviews are officially closed now?


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 22, 2011)

Dude, it's a 7 and a half year old thread.  I don't even know if Lynn Thompson is still selling that particular product.

And the less said about Phil Elmore, the better...


----------

